# 99354



## pajohnson (Jun 19, 2013)

When a patient is seen and is goes beyond the 99215/99205 time spent with patient, can you add the 99354 is it is only 5 or 10 minutes over??  Does it have to be in certain time increments?
Thanks for any help..


----------



## RFoster1 (Jun 19, 2013)

No, the extended time must total 30 minutes or greater.


----------



## pajohnson (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the confirmation.  That is what I thought.


----------



## RFoster1 (Jun 19, 2013)

You're welcome


----------



## pajohnson (Jun 19, 2013)

Could you clarify one more thing.....In the CPT book it states under Excludes: Do not report any service that fails to extend into the next time period by 15 minutes or more.

Can you clarify that statement for me please...


----------



## RFoster1 (Jun 19, 2013)

CPT states that prolonged service with direct patient contact is not reported separately when the duration is less than 30 minutes.  I am not sure where you are seeing the statement you mention.


----------



## pajohnson (Jun 19, 2013)

It is in the 2013 Optum CPT Expert pg 886 under prolonged services direct contact.

www.optumcoding.com


----------



## RFoster1 (Jun 19, 2013)

I do not have that particular book but here is how my AMA CPT book describes it.

less than 30 minutes - not reported separately
30-74 minutes (30 min - 1 hr 14 min) - 99354 x1
75-104 minutes (1 hr 15 min - 1 hr 44 min) - 99354 x1 and 99355 x1
105 or more (1 hr 45 min or more) - 99354 x1 and 99355 x2 or more for each additional 30 min

In other words, if the provider spent 1 hr 15 min, you would be able to add 99355 along with 99354.


----------



## pajohnson (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you so much!!!!


----------

